# How much do you pay/are paid to do barn work?



## kerplop (Sep 22, 2008)

My mom, (who's not a horse person in anyway) always nags that I don't get paid enough when I work at the barn. I don't have a problem with my salary, but like any normal person I would never protest to a raise. So, I was just curious how much barn owners paid people and/or how much students were paid to do barn work. I guess including your area and an approximation of the cost of board would give everyone a better idea of the amounts. If you work in exchange for lessons, stating how much a lesson would actually cost would be helpful. 

My board is between $350-$375 in the Maryland area and a general $40 dollars per Sunday and Saturday morning is thrown out, and anyone who wants to work has to split it. The workers are required to feed, supplement, turn out, (one by one, no cheating xD) muck, hay and water 24 stalls and then blow out the main barn and make it presentable. It generally takes between 8:30am and 1:30pm with one person working, and with two people it takes until a little before noon. 

Anyone?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I get paid 7$ an hour. Dunno if that helps


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I was getting paid $350 salary working at a racetrack. I worked about 60 hrs/week. That's under $6/hr. No wonder I was paid salary and not by the hour.

Grooms and barn help tend to be paid very little.


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

when I clean the barn that I board at I think its like 2 dollars per stall that you clean. $5 to fill up all the horses water, $5 to feed am $5 to feed pm, and $5 to blow the aisle way so if I do everything I get 34 dollars for that day. Not very good price to clean the stalls if you ask me....but oh well I put it towards my board and it helps a bit.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I work for lessons 1 1/2- 2 1/2 hours (depending on how much I have to do and how fast I get it done) for one 30-40 min lesson ($25 value).


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

$7.50 an hour is what we pay.


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Do you guys have award wages or similar, where it states what the minimum wage is for a particular job is?


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

I work at at theraputic stable. I get paid Minimum wage for doing barn work.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh. And I just turn in horses. It takes me about an hour/hour and a half if I hay the upper field. It's actually more than I make at my other jobs. I only turn in twice a week though.


----------



## eralcx3 (Jan 5, 2009)

I work for a cheaper board. I only have my horse on pasture board and it is $200 a month. Every Saturday i go and muck all the stalls(theres only 10), empty dirty water buckets in the stalls and fill all of them up, give hay and put wood shavings back into the stalls and I get $20 off every Saturday. My board is normally around $100 now. Hope that helps a bit!


----------



## eralcx3 (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh! Also! I just started riding a Thoroughbred at my farm that needs to be trained, so I am starting her under saddle.(she is for sale!!!) For every two times I ride her, I get a free hour long lesson. The lessons cost $35.


----------



## hrsjmpr32 (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow I feel special now I get !0.00 an hour and only muck out 16 stalls and turn out. I guess I thought that was pretty basic pay for what I do and so i usually make around 400 to 450 dollard a week.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I used to get 10 an hour when I was cleaning stalls, but the cost of living in Bozeman is higher.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Here in North Texas I pay $10 an hour.... I treat people the way I want to be treated so I tend to pay people to much. When I cleaned stalls 10 years ago I was paid $5 an hour! Min wage back then was $5.15!


----------



## luvmypainthorse (Feb 23, 2009)

Well, if you figure you're working about 5 hours....and you're getting paid $40....that's about $8 per hour....not bad for doing something you love (working with horses) and is not a very stressful job. I know around here, that would be considered good money for the work....now, that being said, you could probably get paid more doing something else....but if it's 'extra' money, consider it a part time job, and it's pretty good money for PT work that you love to do!  Oh, and I'm assuming you're getting paid 'cash'...which means you're probably not being taxed on it either....which you could consider money in your pocket....


----------



## zurmdahl (Feb 25, 2009)

I get paid 5.50 an hour, it used to only be 5, and minimum wage around here is 8 something :| 
I feed, turn in and out, clean stalls, fill water, scrub buckets, and do whatever odd jobs needs to be done four nights a week. It's nine stalls and nine horses there at the moment. I work an hour to three hours depending on what needs to be done and if my mom helps.


----------



## ShowJumpLife (Jan 17, 2009)

when I used to do barn work I was paid $10 an hour from the time I stepped on the propperty till when I left. Usually 7am till 4pm on the weekends and 3pm till 7pm during the week. If during that time I had to take a lesson I was given an extra $5 per person in the lesson. It was awesome most Saturdays I would walk away with around $290. Then I went to this ****ty barn and was paid nothing for the barn work and $10 per hour lesson that I did.


----------

